# General > Gardening >  Cats

## changilass

Does any one have any idea for keeping cats out of the garden, we seem to have all the neighbour hood cats having a party, they dig up any new plants and poo all over.

We have 2 dogs and if they are out then the cats stay away but I have no intention of making the poor dogs stay out all the time.

I accept, cats roam and I don't want to harm them, but please help

----------


## golach

> Does any one have any idea for keeping cats out of the garden, we seem to have all the neighbour hood cats having a party, they dig up any new plants and poo all over.
> 
> We have 2 dogs and if they are out then the cats stay away but I have no intention of making the poor dogs stay out all the time.
> 
> I accept, cats roam and I don't want to harm them, but please help


Get a beeg water pistol you know the type I mean, and soak them they are quick learners, they will not come back, if not get slabs and throw away the bushes  ::

----------


## unicorn

Or plant scardy cat 
http://plants.thompson-morgan.com/uk...2131/1?SA=1303

----------


## Kenn

The only way to keep cats out of your garden is to get one of your own that will defend it's territory.Don't know of any plants,powder,scarers that work but the water pistol might.

----------


## Mother Bear

another one to try....kiddies toy snakes lying in the borders...not sure of success rate tho'.

----------


## changilass

Thanks for all your answers.

Will try the water gun and the snakes (sounds just daft enough to work)

Have tried the plants before with no joy.

Can't get a cat it would probably scare my 2 poor 'wee' dogs

----------


## riggerboy

try small mirrors ,thry see their reflection think its the house cat vammose their gone, if you dont have mirrors plastic bottles full of water works to ?????

----------


## rfr10

There was something in the news papers today about a P- Off plant... and cats are supposed to hate its smell.

----------


## Rheghead

Am I the only one who has owned cats for years, lived near to other cat owners, being a garden owner and never to have lost a plant or found cat excrement ever in my garden?  I have never had a cat problem, even my own.  I think that is the secret, if you want to get rid of cats in the garden then get a cat! ::

----------


## connieb19

> Am I the only one who has owned cats for years, lived near to other cat owners, being a garden owner and never to have lost a plant or found cat excrement ever in my garden? I have never had a cat problem, even my own. I think that is the secret, if you want to get rid of cats in the garden then get a cat!


You're not alone Rheghead, I have a cat and never have a problem with cat pooh in my garden.  I think the neighbours are bothered with it though..lol :Wink:

----------


## Bob M

> Am I the only one who has owned cats for years, lived near to other cat owners, being a garden owner and never to have lost a plant or found cat excrement ever in my garden?  I have never had a cat problem, even my own.  I think that is the secret, if you want to get rid of cats in the garden then get a cat!


Just how arrogantly self centred can you get. keep the pests at home they are supposted to be domesticated and CAN be trained to stay in the house and use a litter tray (if you are not too lazy to do it) where YOUR pet should be not in someone else's garden!

----------


## Rheghead

> Just how arrogantly self centred can you get. keep the pests at home they are supposted to be domesticated and CAN be trained to stay in the house and use a litter tray (if you are not too lazy to do it) where YOUR pet should be not in someone else's garden!


And you call me self centred? you are a joke!! LOL

----------


## Mamabear

YES I got a new toy last week and it is a water gun. Keep it at your door ready and full of water and when you see a cat you hurry out and spray it The cat hates water and it clears. You aren't hurting it, just wetting it and hopefully it doesn't want to come back in a hurry. ::

----------


## sassylass

The exposed soil in my garden is covered with small twiggy branches and wooden skewers poked into the ground at 6 inch intervals, and orange peels and cayenne pepper.  The neighbour cats have found a new latrine but if they wander back with toilet paper in hand, a few good squirts from the hose should finish them off.

p.s. I really am fond of cats.

----------


## mccaugm

I got the new Betterware catalogue they have a cat deterrent.  Have not tried it but reckon I will give it a shot. ::

----------


## sjwahwah

grow a huge patch of catnip well away from where you want the cats? don't know about it's success.. but, sounds good.

----------


## lassieinfife

Cats  hate wet soil so  keep it well watered, at night is  the  best time,have found that citrus peel,camphor[mothballs] and also old teabags sprinkled  with  eucalyptus oil  deters them...... ::

----------


## dozy

Hi there a PIR  thingy (like the one on security lights) thats turns on your sprinkler when the cats come into your garden .I've seen it work and you would think the cats had an electric shock ,it works great .Sorry but its funny to see it in action ...

----------


## sassylass

> Hi there a PIR thingy (like the one on security lights) thats turns on your sprinkler when the cats come into your garden .I've seen it work and you would think the cats had an electric shock ,it works great .Sorry but its funny to see it in action ...


where can you buy this thingy?

----------


## muddywilli

Cats have every right to roam, my four dogs think otherwise. Get yourself a dog... just kidding. Dogs can wreck your veggie patch quicker than cats. 

Orange, lemon or lime peel does the trick.. cats hate citrus scent. You can also get cat crystals which work in the same way. Pepper dust and JEYES fluid are both very good. 
The best ever device is an ultra sonic sound box which cats stay well clear off. I had an ongoing problem off cat mess on my gravel drive. Plugged in one of these and honestly... no more cat. (does not effect dogs)
You purchase these from "Dobies" the seed experts online or mail order. 
www.dobies.co.uk.  Look up garden equipment, then pest control and you will find the Cat stop ultrasonic cat scarer.
Hope this is some help.

----------


## changilass

> Cats have every right to roam, my four dogs think otherwise. Get yourself a dog... just kidding. Dogs can wreck your veggie patch quicker than cats. 
> 
> Orange, lemon or lime peel does the trick.. cats hate citrus scent. You can also get cat crystals which work in the same way. Pepper dust and JEYES fluid are both very good. 
> The best ever device is an ultra sonic sound box which cats stay well clear off. I had an ongoing problem off cat mess on my gravel drive. Plugged in one of these and honestly... no more cat. (does not effect dogs)
> You purchase these from "Dobies" the seed experts online or mail order. 
> www.dobies.co.uk. Look up garden equipment, then pest control and you will find the Cat stop ultrasonic cat scarer.
> Hope this is some help.


 
Cheers  for this, got 2 Newfies, so the theory that dogs keep the cats away don't work.  But must agree, the puppy has demolished half of my plants already

----------

